# New Predator Rig



## dogdown (Oct 30, 2014)

Picked up a new dog slayer today, havent even had a chance to zero it in. I got a Rock River LAR 15 Varmint A4 with the 18" SS barrel 1:8 twist. Topped it off with the Vortex Diamondback 3.5-10x50 Optic.

Looking forward to sighting in then dropping some fur.





  








New Pred Rig




__
dogdown


__
Mar 3, 2015


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweeeeet - If it doesn't work out for you, I'll take it off your hands. Better yet, send it to me and I will sight it in for you. lol


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Congrats on the new rig!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice weapon

only thing i dont like about it

its yours and not mine lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! Let us know how she shoots.


----------



## dogdown (Oct 30, 2014)

I'll post up a range report after she's on the mark!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great, congrats.


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

I have one of their Varmint A4 uppers. That should be a tack driver!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking rifle, like others have said keep us up to date on it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

NICE!!!!!!


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice gun, looking forward to range report!


----------

